# Neon Blue Endler's



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with Endler's? Do they do well in community tanks or should they be kept alone with maybe shrimp and otos?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Im pretty sure theyre a good community fish. Non-aggressive and pretty hardy.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

My LFS sells very nice looking locally bred Endler's. The only reason I do not have any is that I have an adult female Swordtail that likes to try and eat anything under 1", and sometime goes after my smaller guppies. I'm afraid Endler's would be constantly chased in my tank.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have some and breed them. I would do the otos and shrimp because the males are really small and would prob be eaten....


----------

